# Sthil Bench mount chain grinder



## Beavers (Jul 13, 2019)

What years did Sthil sell the Bench grinder and what $ value would it be worth today. lt does work.


----------



## ATH (Jul 13, 2019)

Well...sometime between 1949 and 1990 given that it was "Made in West-Germany".


----------



## Beavers (Jul 13, 2019)

The model tag says Germany. ls it possible the ones made in Germany were the early production models?


----------



## DND 9000 (Jul 14, 2019)

The first USG sharpener was introduced 1972.


----------

